# Ooohh!! Love @ first sight (Goddess!!!)



## user2 (Oct 18, 2005)

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ategoryId=5808







I love love love the bottle!!!!


----------



## user3 (Oct 23, 2005)

That is a really nice bottle! I love Gardenia! I wonder how that works with the other notes in the perfume.


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

It's a super cute bottle, deff. But the fragrence on me was terrible, almost old-ladyish. Yuck.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 28, 2005)

I agree...the bottle is beautiful but the fragrance was terrible on me.  Like really terrible.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 28, 2005)

My ex-friend bought that and it stinks. I would never wear it.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 28, 2005)

I have to agree with you gals,.. we got our first Sephora here in Indy two weeks ago and I was smelling everything,... I think that was one of the worst,.. I was super unhappy because I LOVE the packaging. So I went and bought $80 worht of Pink Sugar to make it up to myself.


----------



## nordic_doll (Nov 30, 2005)

bleh, probably one of the grossest scents I've ever smelled :spy:


----------



## succubus (Nov 30, 2005)

It smells kinda icky at first, but I love the way it smells on me after it's been on my skin for about 10 minutes. It's my new favorite...and those are hard to find since I'm allergic to just about everything.


----------



## poddygirl (Dec 1, 2005)

I loved this scent when I tested it but found it wore off quite quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate when that happens ...


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 9, 2005)

That is a really pretty bottle. I love the perfume I have now that smells wonderful.


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

the bottel is nice.


----------

